# sikkens auto clear



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Right after reading about most high end clears ive now decided on a few. All I do is repaints and show work I use a lot of lechler 2k and base but I don't like there clear. After reading on here about the sickens auto clear superior I couldn't belive how reasonable the price was on ebay. my concern was I cant find any data on the lv superior it seems to be all Europe. I cant find the reducer that goes with it as I can only find the clear and activator.
Last question I don't tend to use a lot of fast activators or thinners mostly medium so what is the real truth of this clear. why so reasonable priced I wondered if they are well within shelf life
Thanks in advance


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont "know" the answer to why so cheap but at a guess he probably buys a lot direct from europe and has little overheads and as we all know we live in rip off britain !


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

very true I see a lot on ebay from Germany at a fraction of the price than here a £500 kit here is £200 from Germany and very cheap delivery. I just cant find the data on superior as to the temperature ranges and where to get thinner


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would say morrelis is a good starting point mate,maybe a quick call and just say someone has given you some to try but is lacking the reducer for it ?if You bought some reducer from them then im sure they could give you the tds but you would pay full whack for it !
Maybe mesaage the ebay guy im sure he will still need to have the tds as a legal requirement ? Sorry if im wrong on that one lol


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

this the kit at £150?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

no by law he needs to keep the msds sheet not the tds.

just google it. i got my sikkens lv superior pdf tds just by typing that into google. 95% of paint company's publish their tds pdf's online for download.

should be 100 parts clear to 60 parts hardener to 20 parts accelerator or 20 parts thinner depending on the temp


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

What I currently have in front of me.





The superior accelerator is good for all jobs.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

That's the kit mate. He has said since he can get reducer. I have found a tds too sounds a good clear. Fast is ultra fast thou 30min pot life ! Just hope it well within shelf life then it's a no brainer !!!


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

You got the works there mate. Don't you find it too fast on a Repaint ? What base you using


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Never had a problem on large jobs. But you could go to the medium. The super reducer fast is slower than the accelerator so I use that on larger jobs. 

Use either Sikkens autowave mm 2.0 basecoat or the PPG Envirobase. Each have certain colours that are better. Sikkens blacks are very brown Sikkens say they have sorted this but still don't trust it.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Now i would never think you would have that trouble with sikkens ? Our mipa basecoat scheme is terrible for some blacks ! Especially panther brown(black) lol


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

whats ppg black like?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Our spies hecker system is the same, most of the time now we use straight black tinter of the mixing scheme which is the only true black we have, specially with LY9B as some of the variants tend to have other tinters added to it, which is why we just stick to a single tinter don't have any problems that way.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We do a similar thing as we have black and jet black ! If its mainly got the first black i will substitute a third of it with the jet black


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

PPG is good. 

Sikkens say you can swap 245 tinter with 400. I'm wary of doing it for colour matching. If they say that's the way then change in on the computer. 

It's good for silvers though.


----------

